# Serrasalmus Geryi



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

How well do they do in shipping? If I am having one overnighted should I have to worry as long as the shipper does their job?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> How well do they do in shipping? If I am having one overnighted should I have to worry as long as the shipper does their job?


Who did you order it from??If you went through Aqua Scape Pedro does a really good job of shipping.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Not Aquascape. Shark Aquarium


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Shouldn't be a problem with delivery overnight mate


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Youll be fine..


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

P-Freak101 said:


> Youll be fine..


Just stressin a bit lol. A lot of money on the line..


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Understandable.. but your dealin with george lol youll be good


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

There may be another little surprise in the bag


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

hello,
I think you should not worry, in general it's the pro.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Narkotik


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> There may be another little surprise in the bag


Is tht surprise shipping to indiana?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nope. You had your chance with them already lol.

It will be packed firmly beside my Serrasalmus Geryi


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Just keep an eye using the tracking number... as soon as it gets in, float it to get the temperature to match your tank water... for at least 15 minutes... then acclimate...

G is good on his word. If something unfortunate happens, he will hook you up.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Im picking it up at the border so it may sit for like half hour before I get it. Then I need to go through cutsoms with it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I wouldn't have any worries about it, especially at this time of year


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What size Geryi you getting?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

6" smoke.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I wouldn't have any worries about it, especially at this time of year


Thats what I was thinking. Even at night its not getting very cold.

Even JungleBoogie could ship a fish in this weather


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks nice. Gonna keep him solo I guess? Planning to get more?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Gonna keep him Solo in a 70g.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you picking it up at Buffalo airport Johnny? i have done that before also with another member here. It will take you a while to get them. We left Toronto at 9 am and returned around 2 pm. Be prepared to wait in customs on both sides and don't tell U.S. customs what species of fish your getting , just say big goldfish or something. Piranhas are illegal in NY state. Once you get back from the airport it should be easy sailing through Canada customs. Pay the taxes and enjoy your fish.

Good luck band don't forget your passport.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

It gets Fedex'd to a store 1 mile from the Canadian border. I don't have to deal with American customs at all.

http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=rydens+border+store&hl=en&ll=47.999787,-89.594343&spn=0.008586,0.01929&t=h&z=16&vpsrc=6

If you look up the road you will see where the Canadian border is. This is how I got my Sanchezi and Serrulatus.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

sweet job bud. I see you got it all figured out. Good luck


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

What time will he arrive at that store. I'll um watch him until you get there.

Geryi hijacking baby!!!!

/goes off to make fake id of Johnny Zanni


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I wouldn't have any worries about it, especially at this time of year


Thats what I was thinking. Even at night its not getting very cold.

Even JungleBoogie could ship a fish in this weather








[/quote]

Let's not get carried away...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hopefully you get a banger like tht dirty sanch


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck with your new fish!!!


----------

